# LAX to YVR (Vancouver)



## i39249 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am planning a trip to Vancouver, Canada in late March 2009 from the Los Angeles area.  How's the weather during that time?    Also I have been doing research for airfare and it seems Air Canada and United has the best airfares right now.   I know United charges for luggage now, so Air Canada would be about $100 cheaper.   Is Air Canada reputable and what are the chances of them going bankrupt like Aloha and ATA?  Sorry got burned with ATA and don't want it to happen again.  Also is flying to Seattle and driving up to Vancouver a viable option?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 16, 2008)

Alaska has a great deal with their credit card. You can get one companion flight per year for only $50 plus taxes. 
Liz


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Air Canada is extremely unlikely to go bankrupt. They are in a much better financial position than United. Also, if United is your main carrier, you can earn United points on Air Canada, because they are both star alliance members.

Michael


----------



## DianeH (Jul 27, 2008)

Also, with Alaska, I recall the miles needed for a return flight YVR to LAX was only 10K  at non peak times.  Right now the promo for Canadians applying is 20K bonus miles.  Might be the same for our US neighbors too?

Diane


----------



## eal (Jul 28, 2008)

Also check out Westjet (http://www.westjet.com)
They are one of the most solid airlines, financially speaking, in the world.


----------



## randyz (Jul 28, 2008)

Both Canadian airlines (Westjet and Air Canada) are on solid footings currently, with WJ very profitable. Be aware AC is charging for 2nd bags now.

If you are looking for a discount carrier depending where you live in the LA region. Allegiant Air flies into Bellingham just across the border from Vancouver. I believe they fly out of Palm Springs and San Diego. Can be up to 1/3 the cost of flying to YVR, part of it being less in taxes. The downside is the 1 hour commute to Vancouver plus the possible border delay.

Randy


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 7, 2008)

My choice would be Alaska having done it before. You can also upgrade to 1st class for only $50.00 which we did.


----------



## cgingrich (Aug 11, 2008)

*Lax - Yvr*

I would recommend WJ.  Very solid and exc customer service.  You won't see any seat sales on right now for Mar 09, but may see them closer to winter.

www.westjet.com

They are similar to SouthWest, have brand new planes, fly in/out many US cities like EWR, PHX, PSP, LAX, LAS, Florida, Hawaiian Islands, Bahama: NAS, Mexico:  SJD, CUN, PVR, MZT, Dominican, Jamaica,  very cheap to and have TV and movies.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 11, 2008)

My wife will be taking this exact same trip in a couple of weeks and is using Alaska with her award travel.  

Another option if you like to drive a bit, and it's an easy and scenic drive, is to take Alaska from Long Beach to Seattle, and drive north to Vancouver, which is 2-3 hours from SeaTac.


----------

